# Sticky  Useful rabbit sites



## Tracy

Feel free to add your links here if it pertains to meat rabbits:


----------



## Ray

Rabbit Medicine

http://www.morfz.com/rabrefs.html

Rabbit diseases some and poison plants below

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Valley/1155/disease.html#hai

Diagnosing pregnancy....How to palpate your pregnant? Doe

http://www.dreamwater.net/islandgems/1/palpating.html

Heres 3 top equip and supply links you can request a home catalog or order on line below

http://www.damars.8m.com

http://www.klubertanz.com/

http://www.bassequipment.com/


----------



## Tracy

Here are few more:

commercial rabbit production

http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/pub1384.htm#start

http://www.pan-am.uniserve.com/pg000031.htm#rabbits

How to build a rabbit cage

http://www.rabbitweb.net/hutchsystem3.asp


----------



## Guest

Meat Rabbit husbandry, management and economics (WV,PA,MD)
http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/forglvst/rbtprod.htm
American Rabbit Breeders Association (ARBA)
http://members.aol.com/arbanet/arba/web/index.htm
Domestic Rabbits and Their Care (Mississippi State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=4091
Homemade Rabbit Cages (Mississippi State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=4090
Raising Rabbits (Kansas State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=4088
Raising Rabbits: Helpful Suggestions for Beginners (Washington State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=3138
Backyard Production of Meat Rabbits (Texas A&M)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=2731
Rabbit Production (Penn State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=2727
Domestic Rabbits: Diseases and Parasites (Oregon State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=2396
Rabbit Facilities for the Northern Plains (North Dakota State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=2284
Rabbit Processing (Virginia Cooperative Extension)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=1403
Rabbit Nutrition (West Virginia University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=1401
Housing and Equipment for a Commercial Rabbitry (West Virginia University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=1400
Selecting Breeding Stock (West Virginia University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=1399
Slaughtering and Dressing Rabbits (Mississippi State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=1397
Concerns To Consider When Building Rabbit Facilities (Mississippi State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=1396
Starting A Rabbit Enterprise (Mississippi State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=1395
Commercial Rabbit Production (Mississippi State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=1394
Rabbit (North Dakota State University)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=1392
Rabbit Management (MO Dept of Conservation)
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=1389


----------



## Pat Lamar

"Commercial Rabbit ndustries," an overview of the various rabbit industries (extensive section on meat rabbits): http://www.3-cities.com/~fuzyfarm 

Organization for Professional Rabbit Meat Association (PRMA) (requires paid membership). 32-page bi-monthly magazine, 116-page Guide Book, Membership Directory and PRMA Listserve with membership:
http://www.prma.org/


----------



## Guest

Still looking for a good program for making pedigrees, and managing your rabbitry/caviary, but not looking to spend an arm and a leg?? Check out LuckFoot's HareWare at http://www.LlamaTronics.com/ihare.html

HareWare offers features that other software programs could only hope for, and for only $45.00 Most other programs are at least $99.00 and don't even compare to the amount of features of HareWare.

For more information, check out http://www.LlamaTronics.com/ihare.html


----------



## gefozarks

This site has a lot of good reading on it some of which has already been listed but you may want to check it out.

http://www.logicsouth.com then go to reading room.


----------



## Hotel Californian

gefozarks said:


> This site has a lot of good reading on it some of which has already been listed but you may want to check it out.
> quote]
> 
> Thanks geofozarks but the correct link is:
> 
> http://www.californianrabbits.com
> 
> then enter the Reading Room


----------



## torade

Do you have a link about training a rabbit to poop in a litter box like a cat??
Nevermind, I threw him out in the chicken coop


----------



## MaggieJ

I like this one:

http://www.rudolphsrabbitranch.com/rrr.htm


----------



## MaggieJ

Found these links about pasturing rabbits while surfing today...

http://attra.ncat.org/calendar/question.php/2006/02/06/p1768 (This is a question-of-the-week so look for it in the Archives if you don't find it immediately.)

www.frogchorusfarm.com/bookstore.htm (Scroll way way down to the bottom of the page for the free downloadable *Rabbits on Pasture* pdf file)


----------



## doodlemom

jan.ucc.nau.edu/~julie/buns/siberian.html 
http://www.csiro.au/proprietaryDocuments/BreedMeans.pdf#search='hybrid%20meat%20rabbits'dding-


----------



## awfulestes

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp


----------



## doodlemom

http://www.ssrsi.org/sr1/Farm/hop.htm


----------



## Pat Lamar

Step-by-step with photos for butchering rabbits:

http://www.rawdogranch.com/rabbit_butchering.htm


----------



## Pat Lamar

Sexing rabbits:

http://members.clnk.com/busybunnies/sexing.htm
http://www.geocities.com/dutchrabbitinfo/sexing.html
http://www.debmark.com/rabbits/sexing.htm
http://islandgems.net/sexing.html


----------



## MaggieJ

*Canadian* website selling animal medications and supplies online:

http://www.farmersfarmacy.com/


----------



## rabbitgal

A friend just lost a rabbit and I/we thought it may have been gut stasis at first. (Turns out that it WASN'T - there were no signs of intestinal problems in the necropsy.) We learned some interesting things about gut stasis, however.

If your rabbit has gut stasis, basically he stops eating and pooping and often dies within a couple of days. Apparently, stasis gets mistaken for "hairballs"/woolblock a LOT, and stasis can cause woolblock, but it's not the same condition.
For whatever reason, food slows way down in going through the rabbit's digestive tract, giving bad bacteria a chance to explode in growth. The bad bacteria release toxins into the rabbit's bloodstream and the rabbit's GI tract bloats up with gas. Not a pleasant way to die. It's a very serious condition, but if you start noticing signs, there's things you can do to save your rabbit!

Here's some more information:
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html
http://www.lopsandcavies.com/woolblock_fur_block.htm
http://www.mybunny.org/info/gi_stasis.htm
http://cottontails-rescue.org.uk/gutstasis.asp


----------



## AprilW

This is a Holland Lop breeder's blog, but she writes a lot of interesting articles that apply to any breed.
http://www.thenaturetrail.com/blog/BLOG.html

Her website also has articles on showing, breeding, and building cages.
http://thenaturetrail.com


----------



## rabbitgeek

My website has information on raising meat pen rabbits
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/meatpennotes.html

It's basic information on raising rabbits for meat 
and includes a chart of "meat sized" rabbit breeds.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios
http://www.rabbitgeek.com


----------



## MaggieJ

This one has some good basic information, particularly for small breeds, and also a good section on kindling problems.

http://www.welshrabbitry.com/birth.html


----------



## rabbitgeek

More links:

Rabbit Production Information
Mississippi State University Extension Service
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/rabbits.htm

Keith Saturn's tiny links (Thanks Keith!)
20+ extension documents on rabbits (just for good measure):
http://tinyurl.com/34yygl

Full url:
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/linkview2.asp?catnum=186&alpha=R

and here's the page on processing from Virginia Tech on processing
including a chart on how to cut up a rabbit-fryer pieces
(download and save this one before they move it again)
http://tinyurl.com/2kzjsn

Full url:
http://web.archive.org/web/20050125162016/http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/li\
nkview3.asp?catnum=186&linknum=1403

More rabbit related links at
Rabbit geek's North America Links
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/links.html


----------



## MaggieJ

Here's a good quick reference for links about rabbit health issues:

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html


----------



## Willowynd

I found this one today on color genetics
- it is a calculator


http://ephiny.net/tim/pedigrees/color_calc.php


----------



## Kyah

Lots of ideas for barns and outdoor hutches here:

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=453


----------



## MaggieJ

This site has what looks like a fairly user-friendly chart to help diagnose common ailments.

http://www.welshrabbitry.com/health.html


----------



## Helena

family over today and grandson (22y) has a couple of bucks and one doe. He was going to bred the one buck and doe and we have been reading up in our homesteading books about their care etc. But can not find out what age to breed the doe ?? She is now 5 months old and was a pet..as are his too..Anyone ??


----------



## Helena

Grandson has 2 bucks and a doe and was wanting to bred the one buck to the doe. Been reading up in our homesteading books about this but can not find at what age is good to bred the doe. She is now about 5 months old. Anyone ??


----------



## Helena

Sorry to mess up this forum..can't seem to get it to post for my question..Sorry !!


----------



## jhuebner

Software, another great software package is Evans Rabbit Registry, 
http://evans-software.com/

I have a good list on my website, but am going to add some of these too.

WOW thank you

JLH
Oldhaus Fibers & Rabbits
www.oldhaus.net


----------



## Devoville

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/index_en.htm


----------



## jhuebner

> Still looking for a good program for making pedigrees, and managing your rabbitry/caviary, but not looking to spend an arm and a leg?? Check out LuckFoot's HareWare at http://www.LlamaTronics.com/ihare.html
> 
> HareWare offers features that other software programs could only hope for, and for only $45.00 Most other programs are at least $99.00 and don't even compare to the amount of features of HareWare.
> 
> For more information, check out http://www.LlamaTronics.com/ihare.html


Just to add, Evans Software is in the $69 - $89 price range, and IS one of the standard software programs used by MANY rabbit breeders. 

http://evans-software.com/

They also have many other breeding programs available, cavy, pigeon, chinchilla, bird, sugar gliders, hamster, mouse/rat, fox, poultry, ferret... check them out. Easy to install, easy to use, easy to upgrade/update, easy to get support. IMHO  

JLH


----------



## MaggieJ

Excellent article for people wanting to know what they can safely feed rabbits:

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/feeding_en.pdf


----------



## jacky foo

http://www.globetree.org/africa/rabbit-net

Activities: 
01-16 Aug 2009 : Internet seminar on "Sharing experiences on raising rabbits in colonies" with Alessandro Finzi, University of Tuscia, Italy
http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/rabbit-sem/


----------



## o&itw

For those of you that don't know yet.....Damar's rabbit supply is apparently out of bussiness. I am not sure when they discontinued, but I believe it has been a while now. I was very disapointed early this year when I got back into rabbits and found out they were no longer around. I had purchased a lot of wire form them over the years.


----------



## Silver Marten

Breeding calculator

http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/breedingcalculator.php

Show calculator

http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/breedingcalculatorreverse.php

I don't know how accurate these are but they look like they could be very useful.

Emily


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Ceres Hill found this excellent site: http://www.fao.org/docrep/t1690e/t1690e00.htm 


> The purpose of this work is to bring together as fully and objectively as possible all the available data on rabbit husbandry, health and production. It is also intended as a contribution to the preparation and execution of rabbit development programmes, particularly in developing countries.
> 
> A team of scientists from the French National Institute for Agricultural Research (INRA), a world-renowned rabbit authority, was marshalled to cover the many and varied aspects of rabbit production.


----------



## wasculywabbits

http://www.homesteadapps.com/app/ 
We have and use the My Animal Manager and it works very well with breeding rabbits. We use it for our goats and chickens too.


http://www.homesteadapps.com/app/free/forms/
Lots of useful forms -- The people designing these forms obviously have some animals. Most of these forms can be used as input sheets for the animal manager software. The forms are free.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

*Angora Rabbits in France:*

http://filangora-production.com/fr/video.php

This is a video put out by the French angora industry. If you speak French, it's easy peasy, but otherwise...just watch the video all the way through. Beginning is a board meeting, but sit through it. they then take you into a huge facility for raising angoras for fiber (it's still one of the largest industries in France, even tho China has taken over in the world market). Raised on solid floors, with straw as bedding, fed hay and a pelleted diet. 

They also show how it's harvested there (they use a plant-based chemical that causes a full shed 3 days later...don't worry, it's a climate controlled facility, and in really cold weather they leave the wool on the tender backbone area. From what I've been able to find, the rabbits don't have any problems with this method of harvesting the wool)

You'll also see glimpses of smaller operations (think home farm) where the rabbits are outside every day (weather permitting) in a fenced area, on a straw pile. 

There is also a nice history page of the Angora, and a "products" page.


----------



## rabbitgeek

I updated a few links on the Rabbitgeek Otherside - Miscellaneous links page


Links to the Other Side Of The Rabbit Geek
Miscellaneous Subjects of Interest
Updated Apr 10 2011
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/links_otherside.html

Updated links:

Backyard Herds Info (Apr 10 2011)
Keep a cow, goat, sheep, rabbits, alpacas, and more in the backyard!
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/

The Homestead Forum (Apr 10 2011)
General homestead discussion
http://forums.homestead.org

Agricommunity.com - a Christian homesteading forum (Apr 10 2011)
Homesteading and Christian worldview discussion
(moved to a new server and is open again for discussion!)
http://agricommunity.com/christian/

Visit at the links above!

Have a good day!
Franco Rios
Sacramento Calif


----------



## Homesteader1

Years ago you'd see ads raise rabbits for money, just a word of warning, it does not work like they say it does. you have to truck the rabbits to a spot they tell you and the rabbits are not weighted until they get to the processor, not the buyer. We raise rabbits here on the homestead for our freezer, we also have request to purchase. We sell about 30 during the summer,then we have folks that bring them in fro butchering in the fall along with pigs. Raising them is fun and if you do it right profitable, not to mention good eating and healthy. Years ago that was a major food source for the navy ships and subs.


----------



## lhtown

If I can toot my own horn...

I believe rabbits should be able to eat fresh greens, so...

I sell rabbit runs for pasturing rabbits:
Runabout Rabbit Run | GettingThingsGrowing

Plans will be available soon to build your own.

I write about my rabbits on my website:
Rabbits | GettingThingsGrowing

-Luke Townsley
GettingThingsGrowing | Grow successfully. Eat better!


----------



## arnie

MaggieJ said:


> I like this one:
> 
> Raising Rabbits for Fun and Food: A Primer on Backyard Meat Rabbit Raising Practices (Rudolph's Rabbit Ranch, Main Page)


Lots of good common understandable info  :hair:icecream


----------



## o&itw

Ray said:


> Rabbit Medicine
> 
> Rabbit References - Health and Medicine
> 
> Rabbit diseases some and poison plants below
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Valley/1155/disease.html#hai
> 
> Diagnosing pregnancy....How to palpate your pregnant? Doe
> 
> dreamwater.net
> 
> Heres 3 top equip and supply links you can request a home catalog or order on line below
> 
> http://www.damars.8m.com
> 
> Klubertanz Equipment Co., welded wire, cages, & supplies for small animals.
> 
> Rabbit Cages, Rabbit Hutches, Rabbit Cage, Rabbit Hutch, Rabbit Supplies - Rabbit Cages, Rabbit Hutches


Damars was my supplier of choice before they went out of business.

Although I don't live all that far from Bass, Klubertanz has become my supplier of choice. One must sometimes be a bit patient with them, but they are a great place to shop and carry almost any kind of cage wire one would want.


----------



## airwolftruker

Hotel Californian said:


> gefozarks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This site has a lot of good reading on it some of which has already been listed but you may want to check it out.
> quote]
> 
> Thanks geofozarks but the correct link is:
> 
> http://www.californianrabbits.com
> 
> then enter the Reading Room
> 
> 
> 
> Web page not available! !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## RabbitGuru

I like this site for general rabbit info and questions (you can always email and get answers back:
http://www.everythingrabbit.com/

And I LOVE KW cages for supplies:
www.kwcages.com


----------



## redneckswife

I also love www.thenaturetrail.com, www.threelittleladies.com 
but have also found www.raising-rabbits.com helpful.


----------



## rabbitgeek

For information about raising rabbits in developing countries you should read "The Rabbit: Husbandry, Health and Production" published Food and Ag Organization of the UN. It's written by French authors though translated into English. You can view it online at
http://www.fao.org/docrep/t1690e/t1690e00.HTM


Download PDF document (14.5MB)
http://www.fao.org/docrep/014/t1690e/t1690e.pdf

Have a good day!


----------



## redneckswife

Basic breeding information for beginning breeders.
The fundamentals.

4-H Rabbit Leaders Resource Guide-Breeding Rabbits.
Downloadable PDF.

http://gov.ns.ca/agri/4H/manuals/rabbits/sec5.pdf


----------



## redneckswife

Rabbit Laws & Legislation for Rabbit Breeders.

Know your rights.

http://www.rabbitedsociety.webs.com/legislation.htm


----------



## redneckswife

Sorry, deleted link, saw it posted above( after carefuller look ) a few years ago:smack


----------



## a7736100

A Guide for Maryland Department of Agriculture’s Rabbit and Poultry Slaughter Requirements
http://www.southernmarylandmeats.com/docs/UMEGuideMDARabbitPoultrySlaughterrequirements.pdf


----------



## a7736100

*The Rabbit - Husbandry, Health and Production*

_FAO Animal Production and Health Series No. 21
_
http://www.fao.org/docrep/t1690e/t1690e00.htm#Contents


----------



## Hacordli

This is a nice forum to get all the information regarding rabbits. I am happy to read all the details of those who are in a search of rabbits information this site helps them. Thank you so much.


----------



## Pobept75

Tracy said:


> Feel free to add your links here if it pertains to meat rabbits:


Almost everything you will ever need to know about rabbits:


Raising Rabbits - The Basics


----------

